# What is this blue flowering crop, app..80 acres??



## Konrad (Oct 7, 2004)

About 4 to 5 miles away from the hives, there is this blue field of flowering crop. I went there to check it out, I know it's not flax, never seen this type of crop, the flowers are similar to my purple potatoes and the leafs are kind of thick and wide, stands about 2 feet tall?

I couldn't believe my eyes, in just a very small area where I stood, it was just buzzing with bees by the hundreds....can you imagine, how many bees this whole field can hold.
Do you think my bees will go this far?

Konrad


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

It sounds like it could be alfalfa- they've got a clover-type leaf, thick erect stems.. and bees like it. It's been blooming here in Maine for a while. You could always ask the apparent owner or nearest farm. Check out pictures on the web.

4-5 miles is a bit far to expect your bees to find this field.

George-


----------



## franc (Jan 7, 2003)

Did it have hairy leaves?It could be borage they have blue bell like flowers in cluster and bees seem to really be attracted to them.


----------



## louis1st (Oct 17, 2004)

I would also it's borage as the flower is very like the potatoe one!

It can be seen here in the uk, and it's grown for the oil it produces (i think it's sold as "star plant " or "star flower").

I believe beekeeper other here are happy by this crop, but the areas grown have dramatically reduced


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.wildcrafting.com/OldWildCraft/album1/Chickory-2.jpg
http://www.naturfoton.se/flora/flora/previous/Asteraceae/Cichorium-intybus-1.jpg

Something like this maybe?


----------



## Konrad (Oct 7, 2004)

Thank you all!

Yes, it is Borage!
Have checked it out here......
http://www.gardenguides.com/herbs/borage.htm

Konrad


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

80 acres of Borage.... wow. Bee Heaven.

George-


----------



## Konrad (Oct 7, 2004)

Since I know how to post pic., figured I let you see it.
It looks likes this field is beyond it's prime, [end of flowering time]? a while back,..inAugust
Konrad

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c97/fruitnut_/00560015.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c97/fruitnut_/00560008.jpg


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Nice pics. Borage grows profusely and flowers for a long time, it's really ideal bee forage.


----------

